# New GTO owner- will have questions



## 71gtowannabe (Nov 24, 2015)

Just acquired an 1971 GTO convertible. I.m sure to lots of questions. This won't be a show car but a driver and would like some advice from the forum. 
Car is a 400 with 3 speed his/hers shift. 
1- car came equipped with PS,AC,Front discs, rear spoiler, power doors and windows, HO engine, Honeycomb wheels (All PHS documented). Anything special about the car. 
2- car is sagging on drivers side. Should I start with springs to correct. 
3- best quality company to buy repro parts.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome, interesting '71! As far as odd, very few '71's (other than Judges) were equipped with the rear spoilers. Have owned numerous '71 factory 455 HO GTO's and for aprox 7 years, ran the GT-37 Survey and only documented three late built GT-37s with the option. On a '71 GTO convert, don't believe I've ran across one with a factory installed rear spoiler. What color combination is your '71 convert? Do you have the trim tag data available? Be interesting to hear more about it, a local collector has a cardinal red/ ivory bucket seat auto '71 455 HO convert, non RA, typical comfort options, know of several others, but overall, not as many have survived as ones with the Judge option.

On the sag to the drivers side, I'd look at the body bushings, first, then springs. On body bushings, the most correct style are avail from SS396.com, not the typical repro suppliers. On coil springs Ive used Coil Springs Specialties in Marysville KS for many years, CSS gets it right, has on my '71's as well as numerous customer cars.

As far as parts go, it all comes down to how high a detailing level you are trying to attain. Some specific '71 parts are very very hard to find and not available as a "so so" reproduction. others like the '71 gto grille emblem, and the dash applique are wrong...not the correct Castilian leather appearance appliqué. The repro rocker moldings are decent, as are the repro parking light asm's, many of those repro pieces seem to get ordered.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the car sags just in the rear only? have you done any measurements? put it on a lift n took a look underneath?


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

How bad does it sag?

Mine sags slightly to that side as well. It was much worse when I got it (off by about an inch to the left). I have changed both the front and rear springs and got it much better. To correct it the rest of the way, I used a small spring spacer in the rear.

Just a question; how would you change the body bushings without jacking the whole body off the frame? I don't have a lift and would be concerned with bending something in the process.

Welcome to the forum and please, post some pictures of your new ride.


----------



## 71gtowannabe (Nov 24, 2015)

Here is a little more info on the car. The original color was Lucerne Blue with Blue interior. Looks like the engine is an 400 out of a 1970 car and the heads have the code 7H1( from an 350?). As far as the sag in the car, rear of the car sags about 1", the front sags 1 1/2 ". 
Also I have a question about paint. This was restored some time ago, the body looks real straight, but have lots of small chips and dings. is it better to just fix these problems or open a can of worms and do a total repaint.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!! :cheers
A lot of these cars lean to the left. I replaced all my springs and it got a little better. I then used two twist in spring expanders on the left front that leveled it out.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

best aftermarket parts are Ames performance.


----------

